

The brutal decline of Yahoo (infographic) - tpiddy
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/brutal-decline-of-yahoo.jpg

======
faz
My my.. I'm surprised how the company lasted so long.

I still remember using Yahoo! for my searches in the beginning. But that was
just for 2 years. Since 2002, I got hooked to Google and have never looked
back.

As @variety states above, the company does not have an identity any more and
the infographic depicts that.

Real depressing...

------
variety
From the very beginning I could never see the point of that company.

